# Vampire and watermelon crabs



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah one of the other, they can't be mixed, Don't like drafts, need an ambient temperature of around 25c and need about 50/50 of land and FRESH water on the hard side. Avoid drafts as much as possible and have a tight fitting lid.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I am keeping more than 50 vampire and orange crabs what do you want to know about them? They need 50/50 dry/wet areas, eat regular fish flake food and bugs, crickets, 75-82F. Very nice to look at, you can pick them up and play with their are too small to pin your fingers/hands. Nice little pet, tend to be expensive. They breed in a freshwater.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Full tank shot please! Looks very interesting.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

more pics of vampire and orange crab - geosesama sp.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

tank is a large 350 gallon plastic.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

guppies said:


> tank is a large 350 gallon plastic.


Awesome idea! I may have to set up something like this for a grow out tank!!! Very cool!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

it is very handy, I dumb all the extra plants out there, as well as all the extra cherry shrimps, endlers and snails. Its sorta like put them in the garage just in case you need them later. You do need to put a strong heater in winter time though.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

" Its sorta like put them in the garage just in case you need them later. "



LOL, exactly what i was thinking! Cool porch, is that a palm tree i see growing through your deck? nice! Dont think i could pull off an outdoor pond/tank during the winter time here in Mo. But i may have to try something like this sometime!!!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, I have three palm tree, I poked holes for them to grow thru the deck and the roof, I used nylon sheets to enclose the whole deck to make it the sun room.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey sorry bro, didnt mean to take away from your post, Guppies crab tub is very cool!!! 

Heres some Info. for you:



*VAMPIRE CRABS* (_Geosesarma sp_.) Indonesia. Up to about an inch wide.
At the onset, let us state that there is still much to learn about successfully keeping and breeding this genus of freshwater crabs. Vampire crabs do best in shallow water (2-2.5 inches) tanks (at least 10 gallons) with a thin layer of aquarium gravel and about 50% of the tank with islands of aquarium wood, polyurethane foam (we use T-Rex Rockview Caverns)and Aquavine (another T-Rex product). For filtration we recommend air pump powered Lee’s thin sponge filters with the outlet stem cut down. The temperature should be maintained in the mid to high 70’s by a small submersible water heater. The tank should be mostly covered to increase humidity to 70% or more. During the day, provide lighting for 12-14 hours a day. A screen-top reptile all glass terrarium is a good choice to prevent escapes because these crabs will climb up electrical wire or airline tubing.

*Diet*
To reduce water fouling, offer these crabs food daily in jar lids. Prekilled insects, such as crickets or mealworms coated in calcium are a favorite. They will also eat small earthworms, Hikari sinking pellets (in the water section), soaked iguana diet (pelleted foods), brine shrimp and boiled greens and vegetables.

*Water*
Water should be dechlorinated and dechloraminated. Larger crabs appear to fare well in water with a pH of 7.2-7.8. and a water temperatutre of 76-78° F. Not sure yet what the ideal pH should be for rearing juveniles. Make a 50% water change weekly.


We have been keeping them in multi species Paludariums, and have successfully kept them with many species of small fish, crayfish, frogs, and geckos. They are fascinating to watch and are quite active during the day. They are quite social amongst each other and it is recommended that they be kept in groups.

Very little is known about the Vampire Crab in captivity. We have been keeping them for several months, and they have proven quite hardy. They seem to spend a majority of their time out of the water, and a shoreline "Paludarium" type aquarium is a perfect habitat. They are scavengers and will eat nearly anything. They will relish a dead insect like a cricket, and will tackle a live one if given the opportunity. They will eat a powdered diet, pelleted or regular fish food. They eat out of the water as well as underwater.






I couldnt find anything on how many you could keep in one tank but Im sure you would be safe to go by the fish rule, 1" per gallon. Either way what it usually boils down to is: More = More maintenance and added filtration, Less = Less maintenance and minimal filtration. 



Hope this helped. Just google vampire crabs for more info.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Guppies, any info on their breeding habits you can share?

Any sources you trust?


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

they haven't bred yet.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that thing is cool, the only thing i would hace differently is jig sawed out the front and replaced it with clear acrylic... but i like making too much work for myself  

really cool though


----------



## TaylorMario (May 20, 2018)

*I love these Vampire crabs*



guppies said:


> I am keeping more than 50 vampire and orange crabs what do you want to know about them? They need 50/50 dry/wet areas, eat regular fish flake food and bugs, crickets, 75-82F. Very nice to look at, you can pick them up and play with their are too small to pin your fingers/hands. Nice little pet, tend to be expensive. They breed in a freshwater.


Hey what kind of lid do you keep on your tank to make sure it stays humid. I have a fluorescent light and a reptile spot heat light and i'm not sure how to keep a lid when those are directly above my tank. I don't want to block the heat or block the fluorescent from reaching my crabs or plants. Also I don't want to burn something with these light fixtures. should i buy acrylic and cut out a spot for the heat lamp and fluorescent to fit through?


----------

